# Gladstone WA



## yakyakfishfish (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey
Just wondering has anyone ever been to Gladstone WA what fish can i expect in close. if you havent been there but have been to shark bay could you please tell me what fish i can expect there. and also any shark sighting lately.

Thanx
Clint


----------



## TRAVELLER (Sep 13, 2010)

Best ring me There is not much I don't know about that area and the greater eastern gulf ill be there this Friday pm sent


----------



## yakyakfishfish (Feb 21, 2011)

phone buggered I will be there on Friday. do u know much about sea snakes in Gladstone? I have been told there's heaps. were going to Gladstone Friday and Saturday going shark bay Sunday, Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## TRAVELLER (Sep 13, 2010)

Dont stress about sea snakes and sharks they are well feed .Keep and eye on the snakes/spiders about the camp You going to find it hard work in a yak out of gladestone I use power boat when operating out of there distance to the fish zone is long distance even the closer holes 2-3 miles off are small and you need to know there location to find them .The main channel is a nother spot still a long way off and the current is big you be better off going north through the camp onto the beach and keep heading north (this is ware you can get fire wood I take my own just easer)and try in the northen section of the gulf .I go to this area of the gulf for yak fishing refer to this link.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=47216

This is ware I'll be on friday staying at nanga resort for a week .Drop in say giday I have a yellow Tandom Islander on a trailer.All the best to you


----------



## yakyakfishfish (Feb 21, 2011)

ok do you know if tou are aloud to light camp fires at the moment aka is it in season


----------



## yakyakfishfish (Feb 21, 2011)

i am posting trip report


----------

